
Music has the power to shape a child's mind - fogus
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/music-has-the-power-to-shape-a-childs-mind-1905967.html
======
ebun
This piece emphasis music developing a child's mind but what about adults?
Would learning to play guitar, piano or some other musical instrument result
in clarified hearing?

